# Problems printing with Wilflex custom mixed Inks



## Amazing Grace (Dec 24, 2016)

I recently started mixing Pantone colors with the Wilflex Epic Rio mixing system. I have had a problem with the fibers of the t shirt lifting or showing with some of the mixed Ink. It look rough almost like textured. Any ideas what could be causing this and how to fix the issue?
Thanks


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 24, 2016)

Maybe it's not the Wilflex. it seen to be very thin and must be printed then spotted and then hit again to get the coverage. Maybe that's the problem. Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

what mesh are you using?
What color shirt?
Auto? Manual?
110 to 140 for base on dark colors
230 - 255 mesh for top colors
screens need good thickness
enough off contact
sharp squeeze....
Too many factors can get you what you describe


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 24, 2016)

I've had the problem on white and black shirts. Mainly with 156 or 230 mesh screens. Off contact is good but not sure about the thickness you spoke about.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry forgot about the squeegee sharpness, they are almost new 70 Durometer. I am printing on Manual only. It seems hard if not impossible to clear the screen.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

should have been more clear about thickness - was talking about emulsion thickness 
Too many times I hear about not so good coverage and many think "just press more and more ink will go into the shirt - well, that is exactly what is happening - if you "push" the ink onto the shirt instead of 'laying it down", you will get those so called 'cotton hairs' up and through the ink and your print would look exactly how you describe it.
Good emulsion thickness will help you lay down more ink with less squeegee pressure then your prints should start looking better
hope this helps


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Sorry forgot about the squeegee sharpness, they are almost new 70 Durometer. I am printing on Manual only. It seems hard if not impossible to clear the screen.


Manual printing
hard to get ink through mesh
1. your screen is not tense enough - you have to have screen that is properly tensioned. Loose screen will make it hard to push ink through.
2. Pull squeegee - do not push
3. Combined with 1 above, make sure you have good off contact and let screen just lift off itself from printed surface -


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 24, 2016)

I apply the emulsion with two passes on the Shirt side and one pass on the Ink side. Should I apply more than that?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> I apply the emulsion with two passes on the Shirt side and one pass on the Ink side. Should I apply more than that?
> Thanks for your help.


yes - that is fine
next to look is your screen tension - are they loose? - a tension meter will help but it is not absolutely necessary
screen with bad tension will not help


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my screens are good, not that old, Aluminum Frames. The emulsion I am using is getting old, I guess that could be an issue. Also probably too much pressure. I always pull never push.


----------

